# Best Relaxer Goes To....



## MizaniMami (May 29, 2006)

What do you ladies think is the best relaxer that you have ever tried?


----------



## Nightingale (May 29, 2006)

I voted for Affirm, but Silk Elements is similiar to it.


----------



## simplycee (May 29, 2006)

I voted Mizani because I'm in love with Mizani Lye.


----------



## msmerc (May 29, 2006)

After using Motions Salon Herbals, I have discovered Silk Elements. If I ever switch to no lye I will use ORS Olive Oil relaxer.  I only bought the Silk Elements because the Sally's didn't have the Motions SH Relaxer.


----------



## candita (May 29, 2006)

Silk Elements did nothing on my hair. I used a regular and my new growth is still at the top of my head mocking me. so far, nothing beats Revlon


----------



## sassyhair (May 30, 2006)

silk elements is a life saver, I love it


----------



## Tee (May 30, 2006)

My hair respond best to Affirm.


----------



## SweetAKA (May 30, 2006)

I picked Design Essentials, because I have been using them for the past 6 years until recently.  However, the last couple of times I have used Affirm and I liked the way how my hair still had bounce and looked extremely healthy.


----------



## Candy_C (May 30, 2006)

elasta qp is the best and only one i've ever tried!


----------



## Honi (May 30, 2006)

I voted other.  Phyto all the way.


----------



## czyfaith77 (May 30, 2006)

candita said:
			
		

> Silk Elements did nothing on my hair. I used a regular and my new growth is still at the top of my head mocking me. so far, nothing beats Revlon


 
Maybe you need a strong one.  My hair is fairly coarse and very thick hair. I used Silk Elements for the first time a few months ago and had the best relaxer experience I have ever had (and I have had several types of relaxers since 14 when I began doing my own).  The one that I used was Silk Elements Lye Relaxer for Coarse Hair. HTH


----------



## Princess Pie (May 30, 2006)

I voted other. After 18 years of relaxing, I've had my best experiences with Phyto Index II.


----------



## ichephren (May 30, 2006)

Phyto I all the way!!!


----------



## kisz4tj (May 30, 2006)

I chose Motions because I've used it and like, but I prefer Elasta QP Mild.


----------



## KhandiB (May 30, 2006)

I have fallen in love with ORS Olive Oil... Man, It is the truth like sojourner!!


----------



## UmSumayyah (May 30, 2006)

Umm... Phyto, Hello-o!


----------



## atlien11 (May 30, 2006)

Phyto Index II hands down... (wondering why it wasnt on the poll  ).


----------



## OneInAMillion (May 30, 2006)

I voted other.  Of the three relaxer's I've tried, Dudley's Mild Lye gives me the best texturized effect.  Affirm (mild, no lye) was trash and made my hair thin, and I used Nairobi the last time, but it left me so underprocessed that it didn't look like my hair was relaxed after the first wash.

Dudley's all the way!


----------



## MizaniMami (May 30, 2006)

atlien11 said:
			
		

> Phyto Index II hands down... (wondering why it wasnt on the poll  ).


 
Girl I totally forgot about phyto. I was asking my sis name some relaxer, and we named all of them EXCEPT for phyto. I wish I could add it, butyou cna only get 10


----------



## HoneyDew (May 30, 2006)

I voted other.

TCB Naturals (the original one) is the only no-lye I've tried that gets my hair straight in the amount of time listed in the directions.

My hair is very resistant!!!  Every no-lye relaxer I have tried does not get my hair straight and I am afraid to leave them in longer.


----------



## Doremie13 (May 30, 2006)

ORS is my choice!


----------



## MiWay (May 30, 2006)

Definitely Phyto.


----------



## sweetcashew (May 30, 2006)

Elasta QP works best for me. It's the only relaxer I've used that doesn't leave my hair feeling over processed.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (May 30, 2006)

Dudley's Mild....It treats my Fine hair like a queen!


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2006)

I voted Affirm. It leaves my hair with body and strength.


----------



## gn1g (May 30, 2006)

I didn't see phyto on the list!


----------



## sareca (May 30, 2006)

Girl, I know you didn't make no poll and leave off Phyto.


----------



## Arcadian (May 30, 2006)

For me its Phyto II.

-A


----------



## atrinibeauty (May 30, 2006)

Love Me Some Ors!! I Hope It Loves Me Backerplexed My Hair Was Shedding For A While Because I Have Been Using Precise For Years And Then Switched To Ors.Then I Switched Back And I Think My Hair Didn't Shed With The Precise.I'll Give My Beloved Ors One More Go Round On The Next Relaxer.


----------



## Lavendar (May 30, 2006)

I cannot believe Phyto is not on the list.  Definitely Phyto II!


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (May 30, 2006)

I've only used two relaxers in my life, Fabulaxer and ORS Normal. ORS is without a doubt the best relaxer.


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (May 31, 2006)

i voted motions cause i've used mild for years and it's alway done the job.  i recently tried vitale regular but it just didn't get straight.   i might give it another whirl though but ors is sounding good too


----------



## SaintLuxe (May 31, 2006)

i vote for Vitale Mild Sensitive Scalp...i know i'm the only one, but i gotta represent!


----------



## toinette (May 31, 2006)

ORS with Elasta QP mild being a close second. I cant speak on Phyto II because of the 4 times i used it it was a self-relaxer so I cant blame it on the product itself. But i LOVE ORS so i dont plan on trying anything else


----------



## sunshyne_krissy (May 31, 2006)

Other. I have Affirm which I thought was tolerable but I loved my Elasta QP no-lye. Now that I am transitioning I realize how damaging ANY relaxer is to my hair. say it with me now: "Kryptonite."


----------



## MonaLisa (May 31, 2006)

*Voted Other... *

*Phyto got dissed!!!   *

*PHYTO! PHYTO! PHYTO!! *


----------



## MonaLisa (May 31, 2006)

sareca said:
			
		

> Girl, I know you didn't make no poll and leave off Phyto.


 
She..sho nuff.....did.....

*sniff*


----------



## LJBFly (May 31, 2006)

I voted for Silk Elements.  It got my hair straight after being underprocessed using Affirm Mild and Regular.  You also cannot beat the price.  I got a 4 lbs tub for $9.99.


----------



## SherryLove (May 31, 2006)

phyto- no doubt....


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jun 1, 2006)

I swear I posted in a thread like this already today.
I vote for ORS


----------



## xstacy2 (Jun 1, 2006)

phyto relaxer where can this product be found. they don't carry it at my local beauty supply. thanks


----------



## Princess Pie (Jun 1, 2006)

xstacy2 said:
			
		

> phyto relaxer where can this product be found. they don't carry it at my local beauty supply. thanks


I get mine from Polly and Co
http://pollyandco.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/961
or HairBoutique.com
http://mp.hairboutique.com/product.asp?ProdID=100852&REFID={DD6C8CFF-96FB-47D0-B227-D12710FF3EAE}&c1=ppc&source=google&kw=phytorelaxer
HTH


----------



## SexySin985 (Jun 1, 2006)

I voted other. I luv BOTANICALS!


----------



## ~Nigeria~ (Jun 1, 2006)

*I love my Mizani... although Affirm was a good relaxer too.*


----------



## goldensugar23 (Jun 1, 2006)

Soft and beautiful botanicals,My hair is combo 3c/4a ..so mild didnt relax enough and sometimes regular over straightened my hair.This relaxer is perfect for my weirdo hair texture.


----------



## blueabyss333 (Jun 2, 2006)

candita said:
			
		

> Silk Elements did nothing on my hair. I used a regular and my new growth is still at the top of my head mocking me. so far, nothing beats Revlon


 
Have you tried the course?  It got my hair bone straight.


----------



## sassyhair (Jun 2, 2006)

Also with the silk elements you have to leave it on for the recommended time according to what type of hair you have


----------



## Synthia (Jun 3, 2006)

I will use *OPTIMUM NO-LYE* forever!  

Can't believe no one else has mentioned it. It keeps my hair smooth, straight and healthy.

(and since my teens I've tried SO many: Revlon, TCB, soft & beautiful, PCJ, Motions, Gentle Treatment, Creme of Nature, and probably those I"ve forgotten ...although none of these were bad)


I just relaxed yesterday in a total of 15 minutes from first dab to rinse out and Optimum had my hair so straight it scared me.. Don't want it too straight that it breaks.

 (Plus, I used a new four-section parting system I read about on another hair site. 

You part in the middle, and then instead of parting from ear to ear, you part off at each temple area. That way you whip through most of the hair in two vertical sections. And then do the temple areas last. I had my whole relaxer applied in six minutes.  It helps that you don't break momentum or change sections where the hair is thickest (crown, front)

It was amazing. Plus I used Porosity Control for the 1st time. Yesterday was my most enjoyable self-relaxer ever. )


----------



## Shine-On (Jun 5, 2006)

Soft and Beautiful, Regular.


----------



## MiWay (Jun 5, 2006)

Princess Pie said:
			
		

> I get mine from Polly and Co
> http://pollyandco.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/961
> or HairBoutique.com
> http://mp.hairboutique.com/product.asp?ProdID=100852&REFID={DD6C8CFF-96FB-47D0-B227-D12710FF3EAE}&c1=ppc&source=google&kw=phytorelaxer
> HTH


 

Sephora sells it too, but I think Polly & Co are the cheapest.


----------



## Dark&Lovley (Jun 5, 2006)

*Okay so where is Vitale?    *


*I voted other since Vitale is not listed*


----------



## kandegirl (Jun 9, 2006)

Sensitive Mizani... It's the only relaxer my scalp has "chosen" to deal with. For some reason lye perms have been burning my scalp even when I don't aggitate it.


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 9, 2006)

When I had relaxed hair, my favorite was either Elasta QP or Hawaiian Silky.  I used Motions before but did not like it as much as the other two I just mentioned...


----------



## Allandra (Jun 9, 2006)

My hair stylist used Design Essentials Lye for my relaxer touch ups.

My current hair stylist uses Mizani Lye for my relaxer touch ups now.


----------



## ArizonaBeauty (Jun 9, 2006)

My new beautican uses Dudleys exclusively...she uses this relaxer called True Indulgence. My hair has never been straighter.


----------



## renae226 (Jun 9, 2006)

Elasta QP is the only relaxer that I have had true success with.


----------



## Faith (Jun 12, 2006)

After my experience on Saturday I say PHYTOINDEX II


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jun 12, 2006)

Vitale Life and Body (new formula tan/brown container).


----------



## lala (Jun 12, 2006)

Design Essentials (hands down)


----------



## Mestiza (Jun 13, 2006)

Soft & Beautiful No-Lye Relaxer


----------



## secretdiamond (Jun 13, 2006)

I was going to say ORS, but I'm thinking twice about it now.   I might have to go back to lye & try silk elements.  Why can't I ever settle on one relaxer?!


----------



## Undefeated Queen (Jun 21, 2006)

Motions Herbal Relaxer is the best for my hair.


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 21, 2006)

renae226 said:
			
		

> Elasta QP is the only relaxer that I have had true success with.




YEHHH elasta QP is the most bestest relaxer in the worlddd!!! so mild and keeps the hair so moisturized and sparkly!


----------



## peacelove (Jun 21, 2006)

My last relaxer was Elucence. I am happy with those results. Even though something tells me I would love Phyto on my hair.


----------



## Tashique (Jun 22, 2006)

Designer Touch No-Lye for Senstive Scalp


----------



## Shatacia (Jun 24, 2006)

I love, love, love PCJ lye relaxer with nutrient sheen.  Its extremely gentle on my hair, and I have bounce and shine


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 29, 2006)

I take back what I said about ORS...

its not the best.. The best relaxers I ever used in my left are:
Bantu
Affirm 
Mizani

All Extra Strength


----------



## Zahrah (Jun 29, 2006)

I thought I was the only one who still liked PCJ.  I relaxed last night with it and it came out soft, with sheen and I still have some texture/wave


----------



## ariesluv (Jun 29, 2006)

*Ammonia Free *

*Deep brillance scalp conditioning relaxer*


----------



## healtheehairz (Jul 24, 2006)

ORS Olive Oil
The best relaxer i 've ever used. My hair is silky straight after 20 wk stretch.


----------



## senimoni (Jul 24, 2006)

Affirm, hands down.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jul 24, 2006)

I used Silk Elements lye for my last touch up.  Based on it's excellent conditioning ingriedients, availabity at Sally's and low price, it gives me the most bang for my buck.


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Jul 24, 2006)

I liked Revlon the best, but it burned too much.  I want to use Mizani for my next relaxer in December.


----------



## sweetascocoa (Jul 25, 2006)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> I was going to say ORS, but I'm thinking twice about it now.   I might have to go back to lye & try silk elements.  Why can't I ever settle on one relaxer?!


you took the words out of my mouth


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 25, 2006)

I voted Silk Elements. No bad smell, no burning, just nice soft hair. I used the lye one, but I may switch to the no-lye one because I want to add some color.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 25, 2006)

I voted for Affirm, it does not burn.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Jul 25, 2006)

msbrown76 said:
			
		

> Sephora sells it too, but I think Polly & Co are the cheapest.



Yeah and not ALL Sephora's carry it.  I gotta go way outta my way when there's a Sephora around the corner that doesnt carry it.


----------



## LadyJay114 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hawaiian Silky

Protect the scalp or else its going to burn the crap outta your scalp


----------



## Princess Pie (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm now on the ORS bandwagon. It's way cheaper than Phyto, and it doesn't leave my hair dry and tangled.


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Aug 19, 2006)

I would have to say Dudley's sensitive scalp. This seems to work best with my hair.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Aug 20, 2006)

Okay, in the past 10 years or so I've had Affirm, Design, Elasta QP, and Vitale Pro.

One stylist said Affirm is for thicker hair, while my other stylist said Design is for thicker hair, more so than Affirm. But, to say the least, Design had a much better effect than Affirm. Or maybe it was more of the stylist. Huh!! 

Another stylist used Elasta QP recently. That was the last relaxer that I had. She used it two times and it didn't get as straight as Design either time. But, eventually Design got my hair less straight, so my stylist used Vitale Pro Sensitive Scalp. Has anyone heard of it??? It is the TRUTH. Because it is Sensitive Scalp, it didn't burn. And I am known for scratching right before a relaxer because my scalp always itches. And it still didn't burn. It also kept my hair straight longer. In which now it makes me wonder. New growth means my hair is growing. So does less new growth mean my hair was growing slower with this relaxer???


----------



## kitchen_tician (Aug 22, 2006)

Why am I in here?   When I relaxed, I used Affirm Lye Mild.  I loved it, eventhough it didn't get my very straight. I was still krinkly. I left it in 30-40 minutes. Maybe that's why my hair was thin in compaison to my natural hair.  Or maybe it was the heat.


----------



## princesmich (Aug 22, 2006)

Best relaxer for me goes to N'gone, it doesn't over process your hair and my hair grew the most when I was using it for a year so i'm waiting on my package for it from gueye's  for my perm.


----------



## PinkPeony (Aug 22, 2006)

Synthia said:
			
		

> _I will use *OPTIMUM NO-LYE* forever!_
> *Can't believe no one else has mentioned it. It keeps my hair smooth, straight and healthy.*
> 
> 
> ...


 
DITTO!!!!!!!

I just relaxed my hair 4 days ago and it was the first time ever that a relaxer got my hair straight and I tried everything ,I had to go to the salon for the last 18 months to get a semi-straight outcome.
*Optimum No-Lye rules!!!!*


----------



## goldensugar23 (Aug 22, 2006)

Soft and beautiful botanicals work very well for my hair type.


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 23, 2006)

hmm.. i don't know. Motions always leave me underprocessed, so has soft and beautiful, and any other boxed kit relaxers i've used. i'll try try TCB, Design essentials, and Mizani next. i don't use no-lye relaxers anymore.


----------



## krissyprissy (Aug 23, 2006)

Fiberguard by Avlon


----------



## ak46 (Aug 23, 2006)

ORS has worked the best for me so far! I love it! The ones that didn't work for me were Motions and Hawaiian Silky...they did absolutely nothing for my hair!


----------



## Lovelylocs (Aug 23, 2006)

Perfect For Perms.


----------



## Blessedhairgro (Aug 27, 2006)

I love ORS Olive Oil normal  !!!! It gets my hair straighter than any relaxer I've ever used. My hair is kind of fine so lye relaxers are too strong for me and the only other no lye relaxer I've ever used was soft and beautiful which left me underprocessed. The ORS relaxer is the bomb, it doesn't burn and it leaves my hair straight and silky for up to 8 weeks.


----------



## punchinella (Aug 30, 2006)

Well I just relaxed my hair a few days ago with Barry Fletcher Relaxer, and my hair feels so soft and silky (not the usual just relaxed feel). I think this relaxer is a keeper.


----------



## LAYDEE (Aug 30, 2006)

i love Creme of Nature Herba Rich. It's real gentle on my hair and scalp.


----------



## blueabyss333 (Aug 31, 2006)

Silk Elements all the way!


----------



## EricaUk (Aug 31, 2006)

Motions has definately agreed with my hair because it is resistant in some places.


----------



## mahogany (Sep 5, 2006)

I am so mad   I just found out about ORS! Girls this stuff is the truth for my resistant hair. My hair was shedding bad before I relaxed, I thought it was nerves, but the more it shed the more stressed I became. I decided to give ORS a try before cutting my hair chin length and it looks so healthy now. What amazed me is that I kept it on the required time and it didn't burn at all and everyone noticed that my hair looked silkier and healthy, usually no one notices my hair when I relax because other relaxers don't seem to make a huge difference. I will be in a braids for the fall, but I will definitely continue using this relaxer for a while.


----------



## devilish1 (Sep 24, 2006)

I voted other. I really like TCB Naturals. It left my hair straight, almost bone straight but not lifeless.


----------



## HoneyDew (Oct 12, 2006)

devilish1 said:
			
		

> I voted other. I really like TCB Naturals. It left my hair straight, almost bone straight but not lifeless.



This is my favorite as well! I am glad someone else likes it, too.

I like the regular strength, but I don't really like the new value size one they have.

Get's my hair straight EVERYTIME.

And everytime I try some of the others I get underprocessed. It has been harder to find so I hope they still continue making it.


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 30, 2006)

i tried mizani lye yesterday and it got my hair straight and it didnt burn too much. my hair actually looks like i have a perm. when i used motions it looked like i just blowdried it.


----------



## daedae157 (Oct 30, 2006)

i usually use soft and beautiful botanicals, but it does always leave my hair a little underprocessed. i'm gonna start using ors olive oil super strength. i LOVE ors products anyway, so using their relaxer will give me the results i want.  but, i have to wait ALLLL the way till december 29th though (which is taking forever to get here by the way  )!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 30, 2006)

*What about Long Term Winners?*

Great thread !!  I am interested in finding out the relaxers that you all like over the long haul. I know its easy to try something new and then rave about it and then later fall out of love for what ever reason. I've done that. I'm interested in the long term winners when it comes to relaxers...the tried and true. I don't want to be a realxer hopper! haha!

You know what I mean?


----------



## Aura (Oct 30, 2006)

It's not listed...   But it's definitely "PHYTO"!!!!!  Hands Down!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 30, 2006)

*TCB Naturals??*

 HoneyDew, TCB Naturals seems to be working for you, I looked every where but all I could find was the value size boxes.  Do you think they changed the formula??



			
				HoneyDew said:
			
		

> This is my favorite as well! I am glad someone else likes it, too.
> 
> I like the regular strength, but I don't really like the new value size one they have.
> 
> ...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 11, 2006)

*Bummping for HoneyDew*

Hey there HoneyDew, do you think they changed the formula of the TCB Naturals?


----------



## mrsmeredith (Nov 11, 2006)

I voted other, I use "relax with leisure *relaxer system". *Its the same company that makes vitale, hawaiian silky and smooth organics. I also like smooth organics if I buying by the box but now I only purchase the leisure relaxer system tub (brown). It does not burn and my hair feels absolutely silky no matter what.


----------



## toinette (Nov 12, 2006)

ORS hands down. I uswd to use Elasta QP back in the day and it was OK, and i have used Phyto but ORS leaves my hair straight, shiny, moistrized and bouncy. plus it doesnt burn even if you leave it on for a litte longer then normal


----------



## bablou00 (Nov 12, 2006)

My vote goes to Mizani. I have had the best two relaxers w/ Mizani and it has not done me wrong. I like the way it makes my hair feel and even when I stretched it still felt great. Trying not to get that many touch ups this year because I want my hair to get healthy but I will never venture away from my Mizani.


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Bummping for HoneyDew*



			
				AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> Hey there HoneyDew, do you think they changed the formula of the TCB Naturals?




Sorry, I did not realize you has asked about this.

I am not sure.  I used it once and did not like it.  But, it was after braids when my hair seems to be way more resistant.  I am going to try it again to be sure.


----------



## Nita_h (Nov 12, 2006)

Phyto Index II


----------



## envybeauty (Nov 12, 2006)

Silk Elements Lye Hands Down!! I found out about it from looking at so many signatures on LHCF where ladies posted that they used SE. Had no clue.

Bought it for my last perm, had the Dominicans slap it in, and loved it!

My edges were so straight that each strand was visible along my hairline. Never that straight before.

Loved it! Never go back to a drying no-lye relaxer again!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 12, 2006)

*SE Lye*



			
				nvybeauty said:
			
		

> Silk Elements Lye Hands Down!! I found out about it from looking at so many signatures on LHCF where ladies posted that they used SE. Had no clue.
> 
> Bought it for my last perm, had the Dominicans slap it in, and loved it!
> 
> ...


 
*How long have you been using the SE Lye? Did you use regular? A few of the ladies had reversoin problems after having had the relaxer over a few weeks, have you experienced that problem?  How long did they leave it on you? Did you burn? *


----------



## shunta (Nov 12, 2006)

Silk Elements, baby!!! This is my second touch-up and Im sticking with it. Its so darn cheap, too. I know that alot of ladies had reversion problems with it. I wonder if they put enough relaxer on. Well, I havent had any problems thus far.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 12, 2006)

shunta said:
			
		

> Silk Elements, baby!!! This is my second touch-up and Im sticking with it. Its so darn cheap, too. I know that alot of ladies had reversion problems with it, I wonder if they put enough relaxer on. Well, I havent had any problems thus far.


 
*I used it right after my braids, I can say that it was not damaging or drying in the slightest, but I was underprocess (mild). I am totally willing to try it again after along stretch, use regular and leave it in for the specified amount of time (I was chicken at first)  I'm pretty sure that No-Lye does contribute to drying. I have to go for the Looooooooooooong stretch and then I'll do it up right.  Can I make it to 2007 no relaxer!  WoooooooHooooooo Superstretch!  lets do this!  Stretch until New Years....I can do it!! I know I can!  I'll use a regular this time.  I like cheap and readily available!*


----------



## envybeauty (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: SE Lye*



			
				AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> *How long have you been using the SE Lye? Did you use regular? A few of the ladies had reversoin problems after having had the relaxer over a few weeks, have you experienced that problem? How long did they leave it on you? Did you burn? *


 
The first time I used it was last month. I used Regular. No burns. No reversion problem so far. In fact, my nape and sides are still some what smooth (which by now they would be fuzzinf up). Loved it for a lye..usually lye relaxers burn my scalp far too quickly. This one did not.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: SE Lye*



			
				nvybeauty said:
			
		

> The first time I used it was last month. I used Regular. No burns. No reversion problem so far. In fact, my nape and sides are still some what smooth (which by now they would be fuzzinf up). Loved it for a lye..usually lye relaxers burn my scalp far too quickly. This one did not.


Thanks for letting me know, the price and the availablity are sure positives.

So the Dominican salons do relaxers also? I'm facinated by them, I've never been to one but everyone has really good things to say about them.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 13, 2006)

Bantu in super coarse is the only one i've used that didn't leave my resistant thick hair underprocessed. i'm trying Design Essentials next.


----------



## pistachio (Nov 16, 2006)

African Pride.  It gets my sh*t bone-straight!!!!


----------



## rootdeep (Nov 16, 2006)

I LOVE Design Essentials!!! LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE the way my hair has a natural gloss now. I had a coworker ask me what kind of Oil Sheen I use...I told her thats not oil sheen its my hair she proceeded to touch my hair and I proceeded to move her wrinkled up hand from my HEAD!  



			
				caribeandiva said:
			
		

> Bantu in super coarse is the only one i've used that didn't leave my resistant thick hair underprocessed. i'm trying Design Essentials next.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 16, 2006)

pistachio said:
			
		

> African Pride. It gets my sh*t bone-straight!!!!


It does do that, but do you find it drying to your hair over time?  I used it last time and it got me straight but my hair has been unsually dry.  I have fine soft hair...


----------



## Royal Glory (Nov 16, 2006)

Nita_h said:
			
		

> Phyto Index II


 
Ditto! I voted "other".


----------



## Babygurl (Nov 25, 2006)

I Voted for Profectiv, its the best Ive tried, doesnt burn and Im in LOVE with the foam neutralizer. Ive been using it for about 2 years now with no plans on swtiching soon.


----------



## amberways (Nov 25, 2006)

I voted Affirm what my stylist uses, but I have yet to meet a relaxer that my hair didnt like.


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Nov 25, 2006)

When I last relaxed my hair, I used Elasta QP, however I'm hearing so much good things about ORS Olive Oil relaxer


----------



## sexyaqr (Dec 8, 2006)

I loved the ORS but I have used Creme of Nature for so long. It doesn't get my hair as dead straight(I like) as the ORS, too straight for me but no burning, etc, etc.


----------



## creamandsugar (Dec 16, 2006)

Motions oil Creme Relaxer is my fav. and works best on my 4b hair.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
http://public.fotki.com/creamandsugar/

Bra strap Challenge 6/12/2007

vitamins: biotin, flaxseed oil, multivitamin.

My hair is kept wrapped in a silk scarf while indoors, I drench my ends with Suave Professionls Humunctant Deep Conditioner and seal the ends with coconut oil.

Prior to washing my hair I pre-poo entire head with the same conditioner from early morning with my hair wrapped in a scarf, if I have to go out I put a cap over my scarf, then wash out at the end of the day with Motions oil neutr. poo, motions deep conditioner w/oil combined with coconut oil and put a steamy hand towel over it and plastic cap for 10 min, I could go for 30 min under the dry as well ut I have a little one who keeps me busy.

Today i will air dry with placenta mist, ic hair straightning gel,blue magic conditioning hair grease- but very little, mango butter for my ends and coconut oil. I will Flat iron once dry! Here is where I'm eliminating my blow dryer.

I'll let you guys know my progress.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Jan 6, 2007)

ors no lye.. i love it


----------



## Candy1978 (Jan 7, 2007)

Phyto is what I'm using, and what I will continue to use it.



Stop Shoppingat Asian BSS. Visit http://www.youtube.com/watch? to see Aron Ranen's Black Hair Documentery, and see the monopoly being built to shut Black Business owners out of the Multi BILLION $$$$ Black Hair Care Industry. Then Visit http://www.BOBSA.org to get info on how you can help keep this lucrative business in the Black Community


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jan 9, 2007)

ORS Olive oil for me


----------



## Delece (Jan 10, 2007)

Honi said:
			
		

> I voted other.  Phyto all the way.


Your hair is amazing......What is your hair care regimen and what is the name of the herbal oil in your products section.  Please email me at [email protected].

Thanks you are truly an inspiration!


----------



## alliyah4eva203 (Jan 11, 2007)

revlon works best for me.


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I picked Affirm.


----------



## trulyurangel82 (Jan 26, 2007)

So far ors olive oil


----------



## InnerSoul (Jan 26, 2007)

I voted for ORS no-lye relaxer, it definitely is a winner to me !!
the silkyness.. and the shine.. ... what more can be said? 

_ETA: I will no longer be using no-lye relaxers... I am switching to Lye_


----------



## yodie (Feb 7, 2007)

Precise!! 

Just texlaxed with it and it's the first relaxer that has not burned or made my hair shed.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 10, 2007)

I want to change my choice. Profectiv has worked well for me.  It does well in texlaxing me and is not as damaging as some of the others I have used.  The ingredients are yummy, too.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 24, 2007)

I had to leave the Affirm alone.  Not only did my hair look like a puffy mess from this relaxer, I experienced hair shedding from the roots.  It made my hair thinner.  I had never experienced that with a relaxer before.  When I switched over to Silk Elements the root shedding stopped shedding and I no longer get crunchy hair and breakage.  I threw away a huge tub of that Affirm.


----------



## secretdiamond (Feb 24, 2007)

I haven't officially voted, b/c I want to be really really really sure, but for now, SE has been by far the best for me and I don't see myself EVER switching (as long as Sally's keeps cranking them out).

ETA:  Dropping SE.  It burned the living day lights out of my scalp last time.  Plus, my hair doesn't stay straight after a few weeks.  :/


----------



## newflowers (Feb 24, 2007)

*PHYTOSPECIFIC RELAXER INDEX 1*​


----------



## RubyWoo (Mar 28, 2007)

Profectiv gets my vote!  It straightens with minimal burning. My hair also felt strong after using this relaxer because of the use of breakfree in the relaxing process. You actually apply breakfree to the hair before you relax to prevent overprocessing. You can also use it as a deep conditioner and a leave-in. 

I plan to use ORS relaxer the next time I relax because my mom swears by it and I've read soo many good reviews on it.


----------



## indefinite (Mar 31, 2007)

Phtyospecific


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 31, 2007)

Naturellle said:
			
		

> Profectiv gets my vote!  It straightens with minimal burning. My hair also felt strong after using this relaxer because of the use of breakfree in the relaxing process. You actually apply breakfree to the hair before you relax to prevent overprocessing. You can also use it as a deep conditioner and a leave-in.
> 
> I plan to use ORS relaxer the next time I relax because my mom swears by it and I've read soo many good reviews on it.



I am glad to hear that someone else likes Profectiv.  I think the relaxer cream helps, too.  My hair feels strong after relaxing with this, and I don't use the BreakFree (fear of underprocessing)  Check the great ingredients in the creams:

Water Aqua , Cetearyl Alcohol , Steareth-20 , Steareth-10 , Petrolatum , Mineral Oil Paraffinum Liquidum , Guanidine Carbonate , Polyquaternium-37 , Mineral Oil , PPG-1 Trideceth-6 , *Hydrolyzed Silk , Hydrolyzed Soy Protein , Hydrolyzed Oat Protein Avena Sativa , Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein , Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein Triticum Vulgare* , Fragrance , FD&C Yellow No. 5 , Water Aqua , Cetearyl Alcohol , Steareth-20 , Steareth-10 , Petrolatum , Mineral Oil Paraffinum Liquidum , Calcium Hydroxide , Polyquaternium-6 , Propylene Glycol , *Shea Butter Butyrospermum Parkii , Cocoa Butter Theobroma Cacao , Soybean Oil Glycine Soja , Olive Oil Olea Europaea , Jojoba Oil Bruxus Chinensis , Tocopherol Vitamin E , Tea Tree Oil Melaleuca Alternifolia* , PEG-75 Lanolin

This relaxer has me spoiled because I don't like those with just the basic ingredients like so many have.  They say they are conditioning, but all the conditioning is in the shampoo and conditioners that follow.  I want the actual relaxer cream to have all of those yummy ingredients, too.

I am trying Phytospecific next.  I will compare it to Profectiv to see if it is just as good or better.


----------



## maddsexycool (Mar 31, 2007)

Mizani has been my choose for the past few relaxings. It leaves my hair soft and doesn't dry it out like no-lye relaxers have in the past. Alot of times I think that you get what you pay for.


----------



## maddsexycool (Mar 31, 2007)

Mizani has been my choose for the past few relaxings. It leaves my hair soft and doesn't dry it out like no-lye relaxers have in the past. Alot of times I think that you get what you pay for.


----------



## sowhut (Mar 31, 2007)

Phyto is my


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 31, 2007)

I'mma need everyone's help in the next two weeks or so. I am 4 months post and will finally relax in two weeks. I'm going back and forth between Phyto and ORS lye vs. no lye. I've always used no lye but I'm interested in Lye. My problem is that I have very fine-textured, soft hair. Would using a Lye relaxer damage my hair? I generally use ORS No Lye, so I'm interested in ORS Lye.

Any takers out there? 

Thanks, as always!


----------



## Missi (Apr 6, 2007)

Motions Salon Herbals is the best....for me it makes my hair really soft and not bone straight...it lets me keep my volume and waves


----------



## csmoot (Apr 9, 2007)

I voted Affirm. I like the Fiberguard Sensitive Scalp perm. I usually burn and burn and burn. This is the only perm that i have ever used that I can leave it on long enough to get bone straight.


----------



## RubyWoo (Apr 19, 2007)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> I am glad to hear that someone else likes Profectiv.  I think the relaxer cream helps, too.  My hair feels strong after relaxing with this, and I don't use the BreakFree (fear of underprocessing)  Check the great ingredients in the creams:
> 
> Water Aqua , Cetearyl Alcohol , Steareth-20 , Steareth-10 , Petrolatum , Mineral Oil Paraffinum Liquidum , Guanidine Carbonate , Polyquaternium-37 , Mineral Oil , PPG-1 Trideceth-6 , *Hydrolyzed Silk , Hydrolyzed Soy Protein , Hydrolyzed Oat Protein Avena Sativa , Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein , Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein Triticum Vulgare* , Fragrance , FD&C Yellow No. 5 , Water Aqua , Cetearyl Alcohol , Steareth-20 , Steareth-10 , Petrolatum , Mineral Oil Paraffinum Liquidum , Calcium Hydroxide , Polyquaternium-6 , Propylene Glycol , *Shea Butter Butyrospermum Parkii , Cocoa Butter Theobroma Cacao , Soybean Oil Glycine Soja , Olive Oil Olea Europaea , Jojoba Oil Bruxus Chinensis , Tocopherol Vitamin E , Tea Tree Oil Melaleuca Alternifolia* , PEG-75 Lanolin
> 
> ...



I'm glad you posted the ingredients and I wish I went back to this thread sooner before I relaxed with ORS(big let down and underwhelmed).  Your post just reinforced why I will continue to relax with Profectiv and never stray from it again..lol.


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hawaiin Silky Herbal


----------



## KAT25 (Apr 20, 2007)

this relaxer left my hair so silky and soft after i rinsed the relaxer out before I applied conditioner after the conditioner was on it was great


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 20, 2007)

Naturellle said:
			
		

> I'm glad you posted the ingredients and I wish I went back to this thread sooner before I relaxed with ORS(big let down and underwhelmed).  Your post just reinforced why I will continue to relax with Profectiv and never stray from it again..lol.



I am so spoiled by it that if i even THINK about trying something else, I just look at the ingredients of the other relaxer.  If it has just a few lame ingredients - I put it down.  I am no longer relaxing with these kits that claim to have all these conditioning ingredients but really don't - all they normallyhave is the chemicals and some mineral oil - maybe some natural oils - but that is just not enough. 

I am going to try PhytoRelaxer II next time because those ingredients were great, too.  I admit, not as impressive as the Profectiv ingredient list, but I like the fact that it does not have Calcium Hydroxide so I am going to give it a whirl.


----------



## homegirljiggy (Apr 27, 2007)

ORS was good, but when I tried ORS lye I was in LOVE... Once I didnt apply a base, and I didnt burn, and got my hair to desired straightness in 15 min application and smoothing (not much cause I used a dye brush, no more rat tail combs!).


----------



## prospurr4 (Apr 27, 2007)

I've used Revlon Realistic for many years, and I am very happy with it.


----------



## God'schild (Apr 27, 2007)

homegirljiggy said:
			
		

> ORS was good, but when I tried ORS lye I was in LOVE... Once I didnt apply a base, and I didnt burn, and got my hair to desired straightness in 15 min application and smoothing (not much cause I used a dye brush, no more rat tail combs!).


What were the steps that you used to apply this relaxer?


----------



## xxxxcherishxxxx (Apr 27, 2007)

Mizani Rhelaxer-Normal.  I just got relaxed with this and I am tenderheaded.  I didn't burn at all and was surprised.  I've always burned doesn't matter how much you base.  It also didn't leave my hair with no body.  It left it soft with the help of other products of course.  Will be using this from now on!


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Apr 27, 2007)

Mizani is the best for my hair. It straightens like none other.


----------



## shunta (May 29, 2007)

I think I originally voted Silk Elements lye, but now Im loving Elucence lye relaxers. It leaves my hair incredibly soft and silky.


----------



## kyla (May 29, 2007)

I like Essations....


----------



## mspm (May 30, 2007)

Phyto. I'm a customer for life . . .


----------



## AmyInAtl (Jun 16, 2007)

ORS=HAM, OPTIMUM=HAM
SOFT-N-BEAUTIFUL FROM THE START TO THE END


----------



## Integrity (Jun 22, 2007)

the names i keep hearing over and over again in this thread are.....phyto, ors, mizani and silk elements


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jul 11, 2007)

I did Elasta QP mild lye for my last re-touch and ITS A KEEPER


----------



## sj10460 (Jul 11, 2007)

Does anyone think there is a correlation between hair type and relaxers? I was wondering because I must have used over a dozen relaxers within a decade and I found that their seems to be a link between the two. I've used Affirm and it did nothing for me, but cream of nature worked wonders!


----------



## klb120475 (Jul 11, 2007)

sj10460 said:
			
		

> Does anyone think there is a correlation between hair type and relaxers? I was wondering because I must have used over a dozen relaxers within a decade and I found that their seems to be a link between the two. I've used Affirm and it did nothing for me, but cream of nature worked wonders!


 
I'm a cream of nature girl too!


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 12, 2007)

some folks are BEYOND CUTE  

I'm a Mizani girl here!!


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Jul 12, 2007)

MsDee4 said:
			
		

> some folks are BEYOND CUTE
> 
> I'm a Mizani girl here!!


 
LOL!  You beat me to it!


----------



## delp (Jul 12, 2007)

sj10460 said:
			
		

> Does anyone think there is a correlation between hair type and relaxers? I was wondering because I must have used over a dozen relaxers within a decade and I found that their seems to be a link between the two. I've used Affirm and it did nothing for me, but cream of nature worked wonders!



Yes, I think that is important. Plz start that thread.


----------



## nu_nu_2002 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks fro this thread MizaniMami


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Jul 13, 2007)

ArizonaBeauty said:
			
		

> My new beautican uses Dudleys exclusively...she uses this relaxer called True Indulgence. My hair has never been straighter.


 
I had gotten a Dudley's relaxer for the first time here in Italy.  I never used any Dudley's product and wouldn't consider it if you had asked me, but I had no choice (I was 9mo prego, so anything went).  I must say, I dunno what kind of Dudley's it was BUT my hair was staighter than an Amish farm boy.  It was so straight I thought something was wrong.

Decisions, decisions.....I might have to revisit Fredrico n em....


----------



## pistachio (Jul 13, 2007)

I used to LOVE African Pride Regular relaxer, but I've sine left it for *TCB Regular relaxer*.  I relaxed my sister's hair for her the other day, and her hair is VERY thick, 4a(same as me), but she hadn't relax it in 15 weeks and I got her hair coming out *silk!!!  *I really "beat" the relaxer into the ng, and left it in for five minutes longer than the box said to, but it was either that  or not be able to get to all of it.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 24, 2007)

pistachio said:


> I used to LOVE African Pride Regular relaxer, but I've sine left it for *TCB Regular relaxer*.  I relaxed my sister's hair for her the other day, and her hair is VERY thick, 4a(same as me), but she hadn't relax it in 15 weeks and I got her hair coming out *silk!!!  *I *really "beat" the relaxer into the ng*, and left it in for five minutes longer than the box said to, but it was either that  or not be able to get to all of it.



I know what you mean though.


----------



## Precious_P (Jul 29, 2007)

Elasta QP sensitive scalp.  I used to use Elasta QP for normal hair, then I got a good buy on sensitive scalp at a hair show and I'm hooked.  So far everything else burns my scalp including phyto


----------



## Diamond*Doll (Jul 30, 2007)

Since I only get my hair relaxed once a year (just the roots only), I just use Optimum Care Conditioning No Lye Relaxer for Normal Hair, Regular...I'm not an expert on relaxers but it works fine for me, it doesn't burn my scalp while it's on or breaks my hair off once its rinsed out and I start combing through it, that's enough for me to stick with it!


----------



## Samory07 (Jul 30, 2007)

I voted for Affirm, Silk Elements broke my hair off and Mizani made me shed like crazy erplexedand made my hair really dry. Another really good one is Vitale.


----------



## loved (Aug 21, 2007)

*Hair Type & Relaxer Choice*

Hey Ladies: This is a great thread! Can u post your hair type along w/ your relaxer choice? I am a 4z and I know that there are a special subset of relaxers that will work for my hair.


----------



## napgurl (Aug 22, 2007)

Elasta QP is fantastic.  I looove this relaxer.  Thanks CandyC for recommending this.


----------



## RubyWoo (Aug 22, 2007)

I initially voted Profectiv but ORS Reg Lye Relaxer has taken it's place because it is even better. Before I put my braids in, I was nearly 7 weeks post and my ORS lye relaxed hair was still silky and smooth.  That section of my hair feels very different from the rest of my hair. ORS straightens quickly and I get silky straight, strong, shiny hair as a result.  Love it!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Aug 22, 2007)

Nixx said:


> I initially voted Profectiv but ORS Reg Lye Relaxer has taken it's place because it is even better. Before I put my braids in, I was nearly 7 weeks post and my ORS lye relaxed hair was still silky and smooth. That section of my hair feels very different from the rest of my hair. ORS straightens quickly and I get silky straight, strong, shiny hair as a result. Love it!


 
Oooh, thanks for posting.  I have been using Silk Elements for a year, but I'm going to use ORS Lye for my next touch up.


----------



## Creatividual (Aug 22, 2007)

I really like Motions Oil Moisturizer relaxer. It's the best relaxer I've used to date but I must say I'm so tempted to try Mizani's newest relaxer!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Aug 22, 2007)

I just self-relaxed with ORS nolye regular...i loved it....came out very nice...


----------



## DMCSHERIFF (Sep 2, 2007)

Optimum No-Lye for Mild hair was good.  didnt burn me but didnt get bone straight.  Next time I am using Mizani for Sensitive Scalp.  Someone said it was sooo good.


----------



## LABETT (Sep 2, 2007)

I thought Mizani Sensitive Scalp relaxer was the best I tried until I switched to Phyto.
I my senistive scalp had no burning and that what I  best about Phyto.


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 6, 2007)

Im on ORS No Lye Right now ..

Frikkin Love it!


----------



## healthyhair2 (Sep 6, 2007)

Design Essentials Lo Lye all the way baby!!!! My hair is still thick after texturizing with it. No shedding/breakage or itching. I've tried lots of them --Mizani,Affirm,Precise, Motions, Optimum, Revlon, and Vitale. This is the best. I think lots of ladies sleep on it because it can be hard to find.


----------



## Allandra (Sep 8, 2007)

Allandra said:


> My hair stylist used Design Essentials Lye for my relaxer touch ups.
> 
> My current hair stylist uses Mizani Lye for my relaxer touch ups now.


That was then.

Now it's Mizani Butter Blend Relaxer System (love it).


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 13, 2007)

Allandra said:


> That was then.
> 
> Now it's Mizani Butter Blend Relaxer System (love it).


I was waiting to hear some more reviews on the Butter Blend...it sounds like it would be good!  Glad you like it Allandra! (down PJ down!!)


----------



## DMCSHERIFF (Sep 13, 2007)

I finally used the Mizani Sensitive Scalp Rhelaxer and it worked great.  Hair came out soft and shiny with no breakage.


----------



## Princess Pie (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm back on Phyto index 2. It took a couple of tries before I got it right, and now I'm in love. I'm not switching or trying anything else for a very, very long time.


----------



## loved (Oct 11, 2007)

I relaxed myself w/ Design Essentials and relalxed my aunt w/ ORS No Lye. I love the DE and my aunt loves the ORS.


----------



## honeybadgirl (Oct 11, 2007)

i had been using affirm fiberguard for yeeeears when i relaxed then i went natural. now that i started using them again, my stylist used elucence which seems pretty good. my hair was nice and soft afterwards. didnt have that stiff processed feeling that i recalled when i used to get relaxers


----------



## SleekandBouncy (Oct 13, 2007)

I have to revise my first answer. The ORS started underprocessing my hair slightly. I switched to Mizani no lye. My hair is SO SOFT and shiny!


----------



## Dogmd (Oct 18, 2007)

I tried the ORS NO LYE when I was pregnant... BIG MISTAKE 
hair dried out and broke off at the crown..  Went back to phyto index 2... BEST RELAXER IMO!!


----------



## Charlie (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow! Decisions, decisions!

I'm new on here, but have been absorbing all the good advice and experience on this forum.  I'm about to change relaxers after years of using Soft and Beautiful no-lye regular relaxer which at first, produced good results on my hair, but I've noticed for a while that whilst initially the hair looks straight after processing and a roller set (thanks Sis!) my hair tends to feel very dry.

Now I'm torn between relaxer choices, as I'm thinking about Silk Elements, ORS Olive Oil, Profectiv or Phyto Index 2, as I know that I do not want to continue with Soft and Beautiful, but I need a relaxer that can straighten my hair and keep it straight (my hair can revert from super smooth to looking like I need it to be relaxed again, within 2 to 3 weeks) which doesn't burn my sensitive scalp.

What a dilema! So any advice ladies - or further thoughts on these relaxers will be soooooo appreciated!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 23, 2007)

Charlie said:


> Wow! Decisions, decisions!
> 
> I'm new on here, but have been absorbing all the good advice and experience on this forum. I'm about to change relaxers after years of using Soft and Beautiful no-lye regular relaxer which at first, produced good results on my hair, but I've noticed for a while that whilst initially the hair looks straight after processing and a roller set (thanks Sis!) my hair tends to feel very dry.
> 
> ...


 
You are right, it is a dilema! I just went through it myself!

What type of hair do you have? Fine or course. I think fine hair may have just as much problems reverting as course hair.

You may need to do a chelating shampoo to remove the calcium build up from the no-lye relaxer. ORS Aloe, or Ion Hard Water Shampoos may help. What type of deep conditioners are you using?? you need mositure and ceramides...they help hair that's relaxed with no lye relaxers as well.

I see the Phyto I and II relaxers seem to get a lot of good reviews out of all I have seen on the board so far. I have a problem with reversion too, I just got an Affirm FiberGuard, mild senstive scalp and it seems to be doing well...so far...3 weeks. I had to get a corrective...my last relaxer reverted...erplexed


----------



## Charlie (Oct 25, 2007)

AtlantaJJ, thanks for the great advice which I will take on board!  

I'd say that I've got coarse hair, so to be honest it could probably take a super or coarse hair relaxer, even though my poor scalp could not!

Product-wise, I'm trying to build up a new collection of shampoo, conditioner and treatments, and had considered buying a chelating shampoo.  As for deep conditioners, until I discovered this site, I hadn't been using any, but now, I like the Aphogee Treatment for Damaged Hair, but I'm gonna give ORS Aloe a try and will look out for the Ion treatment too.  

There seems to be so many products out there, not all of which are available here in the UK, but reviewing this site has been such an education!


----------



## cocoaluv (Oct 26, 2007)

Gentle Treatment No-lye Conditioning Creme Relaxer


----------



## Dubois007 (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm in love with Mizzani


----------



## sky_blu (Oct 28, 2007)

Ive been using Nu Expressions by BB but Im broke  so Im using Silk Elements No lye hopefully it wont be too underprocessed its been awhile since Ive done my own relaxer. My regular relaxer gets my hair straight enough for me but I can barely keep it on for longer than 15 minutes. Sensitive scalp.


----------



## belleama (Oct 29, 2007)

I have really liked silk elements then that one stopped working so well and I heard it has been causing thinning. So I stopped that one and tried ORS relaxer. Both times I used it my scalp would start burning. I remember that once I used Parnevu and it was so quick and nice. Don't know why I stopped, maybe I couldn't find it when I needed my touch up. Anyway, I'm going to use it again. Hopefully its as great as I remember.


----------



## Finesse (Oct 31, 2007)

I relaxed Sat. Night after an 11 week stretch. I relaxed with Revlon Fabulaxer. This is also the relaxer I used before the 11 weeks. My hair looks and feels great! I used 1Tbsp. of EVOO mixed in the relaxer each time. My Mother used Fabulaxer on everybody in the 90's. I saw it in the BBS, a 2pak for 10.00 and said "Hmmmmm?"  I am glad I did, it still does the job  I don't know why I ever stopped using it.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Mizani RHelaxer
 My hair has never been softer or felt better.
*


----------



## ReddTweetyB (Nov 3, 2007)

I only use Parnevu. Haven't used another since trying it.


----------



## Poetrygirl (Nov 3, 2007)

I love, Organic ROOT Stimulator mild relaxer. It seems that my hair grows faster when I use this product. My hair has never been healthier, stronger  or shiner. It wasn't one that was on the list but it is the one that I have chosen.


----------



## xstacy2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Gentle Treatment


----------



## noegirl05 (Nov 4, 2007)

I think I may try phyto after all the reviews... I tried ORS olive oil and wasn't that impressed


----------



## Desert Skye (Nov 4, 2007)

Synthia said:


> I will use *OPTIMUM NO-LYE* forever!
> 
> Can't believe no one else has mentioned it. It keeps my hair smooth, straight and healthy.



My first time using this was last week with great results. I found this just in time because I was thinking about plopping a good 60-80 for a touchup at this nearby salon but then changed my mind and did it myself. So I bought a bucket for bout  7 dollars instead. Not bad at all.


----------



## Poetrygirl (Nov 4, 2007)

Phyto, is that the brand and if so where do you purchase it? I do not see it in any of the stores that I shop. I am willing to try anything once, especially after seeing all the great reviews.


----------



## kitkat3ny (Nov 12, 2007)

Mizani butter blends.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Nov 12, 2007)

*Silk Elements Mild, still have the 4lb. tub size, taking it to the salon in a smaller SE container every touch-up---still good to my hair.*


----------



## shtow (Jan 21, 2008)

Narobi!


----------



## shelly25 (Jan 21, 2008)

I've always used African Pride, but for my last relaxer I used Dr. Miracle's relaxer. I might stick with that one.  I liked how it didn't have a smell to it at all compared to the chemical smell in the African Pride relaxer.  I'm afraid of trying different relaxers for fear that it'll break off all my hair, so I just stick to 1 for a while.


----------



## ~*Hollywood*~ (Jan 25, 2008)

HELLO ALL!!! 

I'm new on here....so I'm not as experienced as most.....but for my hair....and I'm not sure what my hair type is because I don't know how 2 find that out...lol....but with my hair.....Silk Elements does wonders. It gives my hair body and a beautiful shine! I'm not a "hater" on the other perms....but Silk Elements works best for me....AND....it's not hard on my pockets!!


----------



## TriniStarr (Jan 25, 2008)

Affirm Baby!!!


----------



## taytay86 (Jan 27, 2008)

MizaniMami said:


> What do you ladies think is the best relaxer that you have ever tried?


 
Definitely Botanicals because I have seriously sensitive scalp. I used Revlon Cream of Nature for years and recently tried Dark and Lovely but they are too strong for my scalp.


----------



## taytay86 (Jan 29, 2008)

MizaniMami said:


> What do you ladies think is the best relaxer that you have ever tried?


 
*MizaniMami*, have you tried Mizani's Butter Blend Relaxer System? If you have, what do you think of it?

I went through the site and product list, and the stuff seems "ok". What do you recommend/use?


----------



## BreZn (Jan 30, 2008)

1.Mizani SS No Lye 9/16/07:roots were super straight, hair soft well conditioned... I loved it , but I wanted to give a LYE relaxer another try!
2.Mizani F/CT Lye 12/5/07:textured roots, hair soft, flow-y. Needed to step-up my protein /moisture balance trmt for better conditioning, hair responded well,gained thickness from these trmts.This was my 1st lye rhelaxer in 3 years, last being Affirm...  and I had major shedding/breakage...was turned off by lye relaxers but really not pleased with no-lye results.
*Phyto has piqued my interest...  will try it in the near future.


----------



## freshlikemoi (Feb 5, 2008)

Mizani and Affirm are my truth fighters. I dont think i will ever use ORS lye anymore. Just never got my hair straight enough.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 9, 2008)

Growing up I used Optimum b/c my mother did my hair. Then I started using African Pride until I heard about Dr Miracles. Now I'm debating if should keep relaxing or go natural. I don't want to lose my hair!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 11, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Wow! Decisions, decisions!
> 
> I'm new on here, but have been absorbing all the good advice and experience on this forum. I'm about to change relaxers after years of using Soft and Beautiful no-lye regular relaxer which at first, produced good results on my hair, but I've noticed for a while that whilst initially the hair looks straight after processing and a roller set (thanks Sis!) my hair tends to feel very dry.
> 
> ...


 
Charlie...I'm new also and I had the same dilemma. For me, it was a toss up between Silk Elements, Elasta QP (because I mostly use the products), Optimum Multi-Mineral, Optimum Bodyfying for Fine Hair and ORS. Then I had to figure whether I wanted Lye or No Lye. I decided on lye because my hair is very dry and no lye contributes to dryness. That automatically ruled the No Lye relaxers out. The Optimum Multi-Mineral has properties of both lye and no lye which I wasn't comfortable with. So I decided on ORS Lye. I based the day before and added 2 tsp EVOO to the relaxer to buy myself some application time. In the end, I was very happy with the results. I'm Smitten! 

ETA: I agree with freshlikemoi above...it didn't get my hair bone straight but I texlax so it was ideal for me.


----------



## PrettyBlackHair (Mar 13, 2008)

ORS LYE!! ORS LYE!!! ORS LYE!!!


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Mar 15, 2008)

I voted for Affirm (with lye). I love the way it quickly straightens my thick hair. 

I've tried *Motions*: too drying. *Mizani* (with lye): doesn't work as fast. *Profectiv*: also drying (no-lye is a no no for me)


----------



## MizaniLocs (May 27, 2008)

Bumping for 20pearls.


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (May 27, 2008)

*Thanks Mizani. I just read all 23 pages. I am now torn between Mizani butter blends and Phyto II. I will probably follow up with Keracare products.*




MizaniLocs said:


> Bumping for 20pearls.


----------



## taj (May 28, 2008)

I voted for Affirm, because I've been using it for the past 10 years and it has worked exceptionally well. However, after using it for so long it doesn't have the same results as it did in the past. I'm interested in trying Design essentials or Elasta QP.


----------



## Mrs.Green (May 30, 2008)

I voted other cause i use Optimum.  I can't believe only 4-5 votes for Optimum.erplexed


----------



## Victory1 (May 30, 2008)

Affirm Fiberguard Sensitive Scalp is the best relaxer I've tried in a long time.  I have thin hair and my hair looks full after this relaxer and I left it on for 25 minutes!


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 8, 2008)

Victory1 said:


> Affirm Fiberguard Sensitive Scalp is the best relaxer I've tried in a long time.  I have thin hair and my hair looks full after this relaxer and I left it on for 25 minutes!



This is the one SouthernTease used before she began transitioning. Her hair is so dreamy! There is the lady that I know that only uses Affirm and she does my DH best friend's hair(her hair is ALWAYS amazing). I am going to look her up when I choose a date for my relaxer.


----------



## ekomba (Jun 8, 2008)

i voted Mizani the best ever that i tried.


----------



## nomadpixi (Jun 9, 2008)

ekomba said:


> i voted Mizani the best ever that i tried.



Hey Ekomba, which Mizani strength are you using and how long do you leave it on for? Seems a lot of people like Mizani.

I'm looking for a new relaxer and am thinking of maybe trying Butterblends.


----------



## ms_xcarlett (Jun 9, 2008)

Phyto for me..not even bothered by the price!


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 10, 2008)

When I was relaxed, profectiv was the truth!!


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Jul 10, 2008)

I would have to say Soft and Beautiful.


----------



## cocomochaa (Jul 12, 2008)

elasta qp lye! best lyei've tried. Left my hair body and bounce. love it!


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Jul 12, 2008)

Only posting so I can subscribe and read 2 morrow during my 12 hour sanity fast...


----------



## tasty0619 (Jul 13, 2008)

i voted silk elements(lye) its my fav next to affirm


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jul 16, 2008)

Silk Elements Lye Regular


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Jul 16, 2008)

Mizani Butter Blends!!!


----------



## bermudabeauty (Jul 16, 2008)

I have used gentle treatment for the last 18years love love love it.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jul 17, 2008)

Ima vote Mizani it left my hair blowin in the wind. i love it so far but I need to use it a few more times to make sure that it is the one.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Aug 8, 2008)

I use Dr. Miracles. This is great for someone with THICK hair!


----------



## filthyfresh (Aug 8, 2008)

Mizani Butter Blends. Hands down!
Even when I'd been scratching all week.
Once I was done, no relaxer burn!
It's absolutely amazing.


----------



## poookie (Aug 8, 2008)

*HAWAIIAN SILKY no base lye relaxer*

has botanical extracts


----------



## shorthairdiva09 (Aug 9, 2008)

Ive only used ORS for the past 2 years the No Base Relaxer and my hair loved it.. not much now doesn't do anything to my hair so i am searching for a new one.


----------



## sweetsuccess (Aug 11, 2008)

_soo... ive currently been transitioning for almost 8 months now and plan on getting a relaxer in the next month... cuz i can not handle the naturalness.... but im scared. ..

what is the difference between lye? and no-lye?...

im guessing im going to do my relaxer professionally?? hmm.. _


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 11, 2008)

poookie said:


> *HAWAIIAN SILKY no base lye relaxer
> *
> has botanical extracts



thanks for sharing this.


----------



## ladylina (Aug 20, 2008)

I voted other, I love Vitale I have been using Vitale now since I found this board, which I believe has been 3 years. It does not burn me and it leaves my hair nice and silky. Also if I want bone straight I can, if I dont want bone straight I can do that too with this relaxer.


----------



## msmarc1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Definitely ORS!!! I tried it for the first time this past Saturday and it was simply the best ever for my hair!! WOW!!!!! It didn't burn even when I went over the time limit!!!


----------



## shunta (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok, I changed my vote. My new fave is Mizani BB, with the Elucence being runner-up.


----------



## Solitude (Sep 1, 2008)

What an interesting thread! I would have voted for Phyto, but I don't know if it is that great for the money, but it always left my hair incredibly soft and moisturized. However, most salons don't carry it and it is too expensive to buy on my own all the time. 

So...my vote goes to Mizani. Less expensive, every salon carries it & it works great!


----------



## kadej (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for all of the recs - I've been natural for over 10 years and I think I'm finally ready to throw in the towel and relax.  These tips are great!


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 8, 2008)

Out of all the relaxers I have tried, I have had the best results with Designer Touch Texturizing Relaxer (Lye) .

I haven't tried many others, but they include:

ORS 
Gentle Treatment  (no so gentle)
Dark and Lovely 
Creme of Nature (absolutely hated this one... the worst)
Africa's Best 
All of these were No-Lye BTW.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Nov 8, 2008)

phyto....love it


----------



## Encore (Nov 11, 2008)

Just did Hawaiian Silky No Base Mild (lye)...i did it myself and i texlaxed it its so0o0o0o shinyyyyyy and smooth i added EVOO and let it sit longer than the time cause 10 mins wouldnt do a thing to my ng. i flat ironed the roots and i love it


----------



## B_sWife79 (Nov 11, 2008)

ella said:


> DITTO!!!!!!!
> 
> I just relaxed my hair 4 days ago and it was the first time ever that a relaxer got my hair straight and I tried everything ,I had to go to the salon for the last 18 months to get a semi-straight outcome.
> *Optimum No-Lye rules!!!!*


 
The Optimum anti breakage formula is fabulous for me, it keeps my hair from being all brittle and dry in those first few days after the relaxer. I have only used it twice so far, but it has been wonderful in comparison to Revlon, and Gentle Treatment for me and was somewhat better than ORS in terms of the dryness afterwards. I'm 4a/b but have really fine strands so I haven't tried many I'm afraid of breakage. The fine but not straight combination is something I have to learn about very carefully. Optimum gets my hair straight without breakage but I still have to use a lot of moisturizing after or curls wont hold well.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 12, 2008)

filthyfresh said:


> Mizani Butter Blends. Hands down!
> Even when I'd been scratching all week.
> Once I was done, no relaxer burn!
> It's absolutely amazing.




I will have to roll with Filthy Fresh on this one - Mizani Butter Blends (lye) for me!


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I ma glad ORS got a wonderful review...cause i just brought it and ima do a touch up next week...


----------



## Prose Princess (Jan 24, 2009)

Bumping for more replies!!  (I want to get all my stuff together now so I don't chicken out and go to the salon at my next relaxer.  Trying to decide between Mizani and ORS!)


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (Jan 25, 2009)

I've always loved Optimum and occasionally I use Designer Touch.


----------



## Dommo (Jan 25, 2009)

PHYTO


----------



## fobaker (Jan 25, 2009)

I use Fabulaxer (regular).


----------



## n_vizion (Jan 25, 2009)

Affirm Fiberguard (along with Preservo serum) is my absolute fave.  When you wash it out, it feels like you're washing out deep conditioner.  

Along with that, they did studies to determine that it helps keep the natural strength of the hair over other leading relaxers.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 25, 2009)

n_vizion said:


> *Affirm Fiberguard (along with Preservo serum) is my absolute fave.  When you wash it out, it feels like you're washing out deep conditioner.
> 
> Along with that, they did studies to determine that it helps keep the natural strength of the hair over other leading relaxers.*



thanks so much for sharing this. I am trying to decide between this, DE creme conditioning normal, and Hawaiian Silky no base lye relaxer.


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 25, 2009)

I voted "other" because I use Influance.  It's the only relaxer I have ever used that doesn't cause any breakage at all when growing out the relaxer.  It's lye, has shea butter in it, doesn't burn sensitive scalps (and I am the Queen Mother of Sensitive Scalps!) and actually fees more like a press than a relaxer.  My hair feels almost like it's naturl...but it's not.  It also gives a really nice curl when I wash and go.

No lye broke the bonds in my hair and made the cuticle less smooth, but I know that everyone has a different experience with lye versus no lye.

www.talkhair.com - call the rep to ask how to get it to your stylist if interested.

I hope this helps!

cj


----------



## queen928 (Feb 15, 2009)

KhandiB said:


> I have fallen in love with ORS Olive Oil... Man, It is the truth like sojourner!!



Girl....I can't agree with you more! I was natural for almost 5 years and decided to go back to relaxing back in September. Before going natural I was using Hawaiian Silky and loved it so I went back to it. I was not liking the results plus I was using regular...probably should have used super . It also seemed like it was changing my texture and not for the better. Anyway, I used ORS Olive Oil relaxer Thursday (after an 8 week wait, a personal best for me) and man oh man....(singing) I think I'm love again! I can't stop playing in my hair. I love it.


----------



## 1Aleeesha (Feb 15, 2009)

Silk Elements ALL THE WAY


----------



## peppers01 (Feb 15, 2009)

So is silk elements a lye or no lye relaxer?


----------



## FluffyRed (Feb 23, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I will have to roll with Filthy Fresh on this one - *Mizani* Butter Blends (lye) for me!


 


shunta said:


> Ok, I changed my vote. My new fave is *Mizani* BB, with the Elucence being runner-up.


 


GeorgiaCutie said:


> *Mizani* Butter Blends!!!


 


Geminigirl said:


> Ima vote *Mizani* it left my hair blowin in the wind.


 


ekomba said:


> i voted *Mizani* the best ever that i tried.


 


nomadpixi said:


> I'm looking for a new relaxer and am thinking of maybe trying *Butterblends*.


 
MIzani Butterblends *Fine/Color treated* (Lye) is the only relaxer ever that did not melt my edges.  I didn't have to add oil, I smoothed for about 2x the recommended time (!) and my hair is strong and wavy.  I LOOOOVE IT!!!  Perfect for my fine, delicate strands.


----------



## Prose Princess (Feb 23, 2009)

Urrrggghhhhhh why can't there be just one that everybody loves and the rest of them get no votes?! Lol!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 23, 2009)

I have two new favorites now and they are Mizani Butter Blend and Design Essentials for now.


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 23, 2009)

poookie said:


> *HAWAIIAN SILKY no base lye relaxer*
> 
> has botanical extracts


 

 this is my choice also, It's cheap & it gets the job done my hair always comes ouy super silky & it doesn't burn. Not to mention I got a 20oz. jar for 4.99 My choice for years before that was Vitale life & body regular.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Mar 25, 2009)

PrettyBlackHair said:


> ORS LYE!! ORS LYE!!! ORS LYE!!!


 
Where can you buy this in stores?


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Mar 25, 2009)

peppers01 said:


> So is silk elements a lye or no lye relaxer?


 
They have both lye and no-lye formulations. Both sold at Sally's.


----------



## LaLaa (Mar 28, 2009)

Well my relaxer is not listed. I use and have been using for years is Precise. I tried ORS but it didnt work for me. It didnt give me the Bone straight look i like. The middle pic in my siggy is an ORS relaxer the first and last is my Precise.


----------



## Kayanna1212 (May 31, 2009)

i love ORS!!! Thats tah best


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2009)

My Vote goes to:  Alter Ego Linange Shea Butter Relaxer (Lye).


----------



## SoSweet08 (May 31, 2009)

^^ yup...this is what I use. Very good relaxer.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 27, 2009)

Mine isn't listed.  I've tried several of those listed, however-like Revlon Realistic, Mizani No-Lye (hated it), Silk Elements Lye...but I went back to Optimum Multimineral Reduced PH Lye, which I use in Mild or Regular if my hair seems coarser.  LOOVE that relaxer system.  Can't get confused or skip with the numbered steps.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 27, 2009)

WHEN i WAS RELAXED-- i LOVED aFFIRM


----------



## ellehair (Jul 27, 2009)

Botanicals no LYE Sensitive scalp.. any thing else burns me like no other.. I midas well just set fire to my hair/scalp thats how bad the burns are


----------



## taz007 (Jul 28, 2009)

Phyto, baby!!


----------



## GodsGrace (Jul 29, 2009)

I just used Mizani Butter Blends for the first time a week ago, and I love it!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Sep 18, 2009)

My relaxer is not listed but its nairobi. When I used my hair was like butter and it stayed that way for two months straight. I do not get that relaxer where i am but would love to have it again.


----------



## Taina (Sep 21, 2009)

I loved Organics Roots olive Oil, i just loooooved that when i was relaxed.


----------



## tocthesunrise (Oct 10, 2009)

I like narobi, ORS, and right now i'm loving Cream of Nature


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 10, 2009)

I haven't read the entire thread...but..being that Phyto has been mentioned too many times to count, I was wondering about the Phyto users...did any of you ever experience excessive dryness or any other problem attributed to no-lye relaxers? And if so, did you switch to lye? I've used Phyto and initially I was very pleased with the results but three months later I'm not sure it's all that. I noticed there were at least three Phyto users that had WL hair, so I'm a little baffled. 

Also
I might do a touch-up at the end of my 6 month stretch, and I'm looking at Alter Ego Linage Lye, Hawaiian Silky No Lye (lithium hydroxide formula) and Affirm Fiberguard Lye as potential options. Any thoughts on these three?


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 11, 2009)

bumping for a response


----------



## BGT (Oct 11, 2009)

Creme of Nature for me


----------



## goodmorningruby (Oct 12, 2009)

again


----------



## Shoediva (Oct 12, 2009)

My favorite is Dream relaxer (made exclusively by my hairdresser) currently sold to salons right now.

2nd favorite is Designer's Touch


----------



## blessedwoman (Oct 13, 2009)

Silk Elements made my hair shed, and it reverted very quickly. I tried the no-lye original, and olive oil formula. So Beware.


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 14, 2009)

I have used several relaxers over the years such as mizani, gentle treatment, africas best, tcb, pcj, dark n lovely and many more. I will never use mizani it made my hair fall out or maybe the sylist didn't do something right. Whatever relaxer I use always gets my hair bone straight. I have never paid any attention of how they make my hair feel until joinging this forum. I haven't had a relaxer since I joined. However when it it time for one I plan to relax with SE shea butter lye. I will had some oil and silk amino acid. I am hoping to have a little texture left to my hair.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 14, 2009)

Silk Elements no lye olive oil relaxer left my hair strait and thick. ORS would leave it strait and lifeless. This relaxer will never ever be replaced!


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Nov 14, 2009)

I haven't used it since 08 because of the price, but Phyto II is the BEST I've ever used. I've used other great ones but the BEST in my opinion and experience is Phyto II.


----------



## keykee (Nov 14, 2009)

I always used the Revlon relaxer.  Before I started using all the extreme heat.. blow drying and flat ironing my hair was fine.


----------



## beana (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm not a WL phyto user but i LOVE thsi relaxer and tried to answer your question below:



goodmorningruby said:


> I haven't read the entire thread...but..being that Phyto has been mentioned too many times to count, I was wondering about the Phyto users...did any of you ever experience excessive dryness or any other problem attributed to no-lye relaxers? *I've used this for my last 2 touch ups and i haven't experienced any dryness at all, in fact my hair is in the best condition its been in for a long while.*
> 
> And if so, did you switch to lye? *I plan on sticking with phyto for as long as i relax my hair!*
> 
> I've used Phyto and initially I was very pleased with the results but three months later I'm not sure it's all that. I noticed there were at least three Phyto users that had WL hair, so I'm a little baffled.


----------



## exubah (Jan 18, 2010)

Designer Touch Sensitive Scalp Treatment and if I can't find it I use Optimum Anti-Breakage No-Lye Regular.  I tried the new Optimum Mild last year and had a really bad setback with my front edges suffering major breakage and my temples coming out in clumps  never again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....can't use enough exclamation marks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquajoyice (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm a Precise girl all the way.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 19, 2010)

I am currently relaxed with Affirm. It is good. I don't have any problems. But I have used Mizani in the past and I would have to say it is the best because it leaves your hair with lots of volume.


----------



## BellaLunie (Mar 29, 2010)

goodmorningruby said:


> I haven't read the entire thread...but..being that Phyto has been mentioned too many times to count, I was wondering about the Phyto users...did any of you ever experience excessive dryness or any other problem attributed to no-lye relaxers? And if so, did you switch to lye? I've used Phyto and initially I was very pleased with the results but three months later I'm not sure it's all that. I noticed there were at least three Phyto users that had WL hair, so I'm a little baffled.
> 
> Also
> I might do a touch-up at the end of my 6 month stretch, and I'm looking at Alter Ego Linage Lye, Hawaiian Silky No Lye (lithium hydroxide formula) and Affirm Fiberguard Lye as potential options. Any thoughts on these three?


 
I think the dryness is caused by the mineral deposits caused from when you switch to lye from no lye. You have to use a chelating and neutralizing shampoo to remove them


----------



## skipper (Apr 24, 2010)

mizani bb left my hair the softest and happiest its ever been post relaxer. however, the regular left my hair a bit too underprocessed/texlaxed though. I know some people like having texlaxed hair but my hair was just such a pain to roller set and detangle, so its not for me.

i just did a touch up/corrective with silk elements super relaxer w. shea butter. it got my hair as straight as i liked but i hated the way my hair felt after it was bone dry. my hair is great now and i haven't had any shedding or breakage issues. 

next relaxer i'm going to try mizani bb super and see how it goes, hopefully i can get the straightness and the softness


----------



## bahamababe242 (Sep 29, 2010)

I LOVE Alter Ego Linage Lye Texturizer or Relaxer (tried both and didn't see much of a difference), I used to love Mizani Butter Blends as well.


----------



## rufus12 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi, 
  Linange lye shea butter relaxer hands down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
                lol, rufus12


----------



## yardgirl (Sep 29, 2010)

I've used Affirm, Design Essentials, ORS Lye and Mizani BB Lye. The Mizani was used to relax my hairline and leave out so I can't tell how good it is just yet. I know that I hated the ORS Lye. It left me severely underprocessed.


----------



## kittykhat (Sep 29, 2010)

Revlon Realistic. Gets my hair as straight as i want it.


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Sep 29, 2010)

I know this is a stupid question, but I have been trying to get a ticker in my siggy for "since the last time I relaxed" and I don't know how to make one. Can anyone help me out? Oh and btw way I will probabably use Mizani BB or Silk Elements lye when I relax after 12 weeks. I am torn because I see good reviews on both and I have never used a lye relaxer before.


----------



## Judwill07 (Sep 29, 2010)

I tried ORS NO LYE and thought that was the best, then I switched to ORS LYE and love it.  My hair is not as dry.


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm currently using Optimum and I really like .    I recently switched from Revlon.


----------



## godsflowerrr (Oct 6, 2010)

I voted silk elements. I used this on my friends dtrs hair and I was in love with it. Her hair felt like butta!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Oct 7, 2010)

Alter Ego Linage Shea Butter (Lye). Love it!


----------



## Carisa (Oct 7, 2010)

I use elasta qp and its ok, but most relaxers (lye or non-lye) dont do crap for me.  Imma have to try this phyto everyone seems to like so much.


----------



## makeupgirl (Oct 9, 2010)

When I was relaxed and doing the perm myself, I used motions and tcb naturals.  When my hair stylist was doing it, she started using this product called influence and it got my hair bone straight.  Motions and tcb naturals, never broke my hair out that's why they are my top favorites, however it never got my hair completely straight at the roots.  I always had a curl or wave pattern still showing at the roots.


----------



## NIN4eva (Oct 9, 2010)

When I first started relaxing again this year I was using Affirm Moisture Plus, which left me shiny and moisturized but ridiculously and randomly under processed. I've used ORS No-Lye Super twice and my hair is very happy so far.


----------



## destine2grow (Oct 9, 2010)

I have to decided to relax my hair again and don't know which relaxer to choose. I might try the ORS relaxer or the Silk Elements relaxer.


----------



## acapnleo (Oct 9, 2010)

LOL I love African Pride (regular), but I just recently did  my new growth with ORS no lye (reg)...


----------



## yardgirl (Oct 12, 2010)

Came back to vote for the Mizani BB


----------



## star (Oct 30, 2010)

I love, love Silk Elements w/lye I save $60. when my hair is done by going to local Spanish hairdresser with my Silk Elements relaxer and neutralizer shampoo saving so much money for same exact results.


----------



## bimtheduck (Jan 10, 2011)

I voted Mizani, it pretty much always gives me good results and my stylist is able to control the results that we want.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 10, 2011)

My vote goes to Optimum No Lye


----------



## stelladata (Jan 23, 2011)

I went for ORS relaxer because that's what I use but, I am sure it is not the best out there.


----------



## beebellkel (Feb 7, 2011)

Design Essentials! LOVEEE!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Feb 17, 2011)

Mizani hands down for me

ETA: I use the butter blends, mild and since then all of my scalp and hair issues have been resolved 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Luvmycurl (Feb 17, 2011)

KhandiB said:


> I have fallen in love with ORS Olive Oil... Man, It is the truth like sojourner!!


 
 I loved it as well when I was relaxed.


----------



## pink219 (Mar 2, 2011)

Mizani butter blends sensitive scalp (no lye) I was pleasantly surprised, I'll just stick with this one for the time being.


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 21, 2011)

I might have to go back, I strayed to Dr. Miracles, and then I just tried Silk Elements Relaxer .. Hated it *in twans voice*



Luvmycurl said:


> I loved it as well when I was relaxed.


----------



## aquajoyice (Mar 31, 2011)

When I was relaxing, my go to relaxer was Precise No Lye Relaxer. I used this brand ever since High School. After the first application I was sold. I see why they call it creamy crack


----------



## umissi (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi. What do you like about this relaxer?  Where do you buy it? thanks


----------



## umissi (Apr 5, 2012)

ariesluv said:


> *Ammonia Free *
> 
> *Deep brillance scalp conditioning relaxer*



Hi. What do you like about this relaxer? Where do you buy it? thanks


----------



## tomnikids3 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have used every relaxer there is, been relaxing since i was 12 and im 47 now.  The best i have used is the Alter Ego Lineage Regular Relaxer.  No harsh chemical smell, no burning.  I had to look at the jar at one point while i was relaxing,  because the smell wasnt harsh and i wasnt burning to make sure i didnt purchase the conditioner by accident.  The Neutralizing Conditioner really seems to keep your hair from drying and breaking.  Its not a typical neutralizing shampoo, this stuff detangled and left my hair feeling moisturized which is not what i have been used to in a neutralizer.  This is a definate staple or me.


----------



## browneyedgrl (Apr 26, 2012)

tomnikids3 said:
			
		

> I have used every relaxer there is, been relaxing since i was 12 and im 47 now.  The best i have used is the Alter Ego Lineage Regular Relaxer.  No harsh chemical smell, no burning.  I had to look at the jar at one point while i was relaxing,  because the smell wasnt harsh and i wasnt burning to make sure i didnt purchase the conditioner by accident.  The Neutralizing Conditioner really seems to keep your hair from drying and breaking.  Its not a typical neutralizing shampoo, this stuff detangled and left my hair feeling moisturized which is not what i have been used to in a neutralizer.  This is a definate staple or me.



Same here.  I've been using this relaxer exclusively since Dec 2011 and I'm loving the results.


----------



## loved (Jul 18, 2014)

bumping for more responses


----------



## tomnikids3 (Jul 20, 2014)

LINEAGE, LINEAGE, LINEAGE.  I say again.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 20, 2014)

bumping for more responses because there are many more relaxers on the market now. 

Profectiv
Creme of Nature with Argan Oil
Creme of Nature Straight from Eden
Optimum Amla Legend


----------



## kikisf (Oct 16, 2014)

Bumpty bump. I need a no lye. Is ors still the truth?


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 16, 2014)

kikisf said:


> Bumpty bump. I need a no lye. Is ors still the truth?



I like ORS as a no lye. Hated it as a lye.


----------



## miss stress (Oct 16, 2014)

+1 for Linange I don't like the neutralizing condish though


----------



## kikisf (Oct 17, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I like ORS as a no lye. Hated it as a lye.



Thanks!! Are you still no-lye?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 17, 2014)

My vote is for Vitale Sensitive Scalp. It comes with a pre-conditioner that you add directly to the hair if you have damaged hair, or if you're a smart genius like me and bleached your hair before you relaxed it, it prevents your hair from jumping off your head lol. But I did do a protein treatment a week before my relaxer, I only texlaxed, and I was natural for 4 years. YMMV.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 17, 2014)

kikisf said:


> Thanks!! Are you still no-lye?



No, left the desert years ago lol. I love my relaxers.


----------

